# Record 169 Bench Stop



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I snagged this NOS Record #169 Bench Stop off ebay a couple years ago. I didn't exactly 'need' it for anything. Definitely an impulse buy. But for less than $20 shipped…....what the hell. 
Its been collecting dust ever since I bought it. In fact, it was buried under a bunch of other crap in my old shop (in my old house). I forgot I even had it LOL. But it turned back up after I moved into my new house, so once I got my new bench, I decided to go ahead and install it (mainly so I waouldn't lose it again). The pictures pretty much say it all. The wooden stop slides up and down in the cast iron base (which is mounted under the bench with three wood screws). When needed, I can raise the stop to the desired height, then tighten the wingnut to hold it in place. When its not needed, it drops down flush with the top of the bench.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice! Optimized for a 1 1/2" top (thickness), or ?


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Smitty-Not sure I understand your question? 
My top is 2 1/8". I mortised the hole, installed the stop, then lowered it all the way down. About 1.5" of the stop still protruded from the top, so I hacked it off with a flush cut saw and sanded. When fully raised, it sticks up about 2.5" from the top (after the being hacked-down). The picture doesn't show it fully raised.

All-Sorry for the lousy pics- and I probably should have taken pics before the install. 
I actually only posted this because so little info seems to be on the internet about this (obscure) item. Just trying to do my part. LOL.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry.

I'm looking at the thumbscrew and thinking the benchtop can't be too thick or the whole thing doesn't work. That's what my question was kinda dancin'g around - how thick is too thick? I figure the wood could be any length, it's the cast iron / thumbscrew part…


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh- The wooden stop can travel about 2.5", and as you said, a new stop could be made from any hardwood and at any length. That said, this fixture could be used in any bench.


----------



## Woodclaver (Nov 24, 2013)

I happen to have two of these in my "extra tool" box, and I am guessing they have been there about 30 years.
Anybody care to purchase one or both?
Please contact at:
[email protected]


----------

